# Upgrade Laptop Memory



## inyongthegr8 (Nov 21, 2011)

Hello guys, I just wanted to ask if it's okay to upgrade my laptop memory, from 2GB to 6GB but with the same clock specs (DDR3 1066 MHz). However, I wanted to upgrade my RAM from 2GB to 8GB, however it has a different clock which is DDR3 1333 MHz. Because having a 4GB DDR3 1066 MHz costs more than 2 x 4GB DDR3 1333 MHz, however, according to ASUS Customer Service Representative. Therefore, if I run DDR3 1333 MHz SDRAM, the speed may be limited at 1066MHz, and that only means that the ram that I'm going to buy may not last longer than expected... so I really don't know what to do with my laptop. So... Any opinions? Here are my specs for the laptop I'm going to upgrade:

ASUS K42JK-VX026

Processor: Intel® Core™ i3 Processor 350M (2.26GHz, 3MB L2 Cache)
Chipset: Mobile Intel® HM55 Express Chipset
Memory: 2GB DDR3 1066MHz ( Up to 8GB Max)
Display Screen: 14.1" HD (1366x768) LED backlight
Video Card: ATI Mobility™ Radeon® HD 5470 1GB
Hard Disk: 320GB SATA HDD
Optical Drive: Integrated DVD-Super Multi Double-Layer Drive
Audio: Built-in speaker and microphone, Altec Lansing® speakers, SRS Premium Sound
Network Interface: Built in 10/100 LAN
Wireless LAN: Built in Wireless LAN (802.11b/g/n), Wireless Bluetooth Connection
Card Reader: 3-in-1 card reader (SD, MMC, MS)
Webcam: Integrated 300K webcam


----------



## lyndonguitar (Nov 21, 2011)

guys what he meant is 

can he replace the 2 GB DDR3 1066MHz ram on his lappy with two sodimm sticks of 4 GB DDR3 1333 MHz???

based on this link His proc only supports DDR3-800 and 1066. which means if he did got the cheaper 1333 sticks, it would be underclocked. he is asking if thats possible(and okay) too.


----------



## eightclicknine (Nov 21, 2011)

What OS do you run?
Honestly, if this was me i would save the cash and just get another 2 gb sodimm of 1066. Presuming you have 32 bit windows, the max it will be able to use is 3.25 gb anyway, so unless you are running a 64 bit OS there isnt any real point to go above 4 gb. Plus, 4 gb is definately sufficient for most every laptop task. 

Now if this were a gaming laptop, 6 gb would be good, 8 gb would be future-proofing.

Just depends on what you want to do with it.


----------



## inyongthegr8 (Nov 22, 2011)

Windows 7 Ultimate X64. Hopefully, I'm planning to upgrade in the past few weeks if I have the cash.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Nov 22, 2011)

2 4GB 1333MHz sticks will just underclock to 1066MHZ (and probably a lower latency) if needed. A 1333MHz CL9 set should run at 1066 CL7 automatically. I would get 2 identical sticks to ensure that your memory controller runs in true dual channel mode and not a "mixed dual channel" mode that may have less performance (if you went with a 2GB and a 4GB stick).


----------



## eightclicknine (Nov 22, 2011)

Jstn7477 said:


> 2 4GB 1333MHz sticks will just underclock to 1066MHZ (and probably a lower latency) if needed. A 1333MHz CL9 set should run at 1066 CL7 automatically. I would get 2 identical sticks to ensure that your memory controller runs in true dual channel mode and not a "mixed dual channel" mode that may have less performance (if you went with a 2GB and a 4GB stick).



This ^^^^ Once you get yer 64 bit OS


----------



## inyongthegr8 (Nov 22, 2011)

Thank you eightclicknine, Jstn7477 and lyndonrakista for the replies.

I know this is the case for desktop computers, but is it the same for laptops? (the whole frequency clocking thing?)


----------



## eightclicknine (Nov 22, 2011)

inyongthegr8 said:


> Thank you eightclicknine, Jstn7477 and lyndonrakista for the replies.
> 
> I know this is the case for desktop computers, but is it the same for laptops? (the whole frequency clocking thing?)



Yep, same concept.


----------



## jack9 (Dec 22, 2011)

In my opinion, you should just upgrade from 32 bit to 64 bit. This essentially means he can opt to upgrade his laptop memory. The ASUS K42JK-VX026 can handle upto a max of 8GB DDR3 RAM. I would suggest you to opt for 2 x 4GB DDR3 1066MHZ SODIMM notebook memory, which is the most suitable according to me. Correct me, if I am wrong guys...


----------



## inyongthegr8 (Dec 22, 2011)

my laptop is 64 BIT


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Dec 22, 2011)

eightclicknine said:


> This ^^^^ Once you get yer 64 bit OS



32 bit will do fine up to 64GB.


----------



## Valerii Iavtushenko (May 16, 2016)

I did it!










Main reason to make this video:
I answered on question about possibility to install Core i7 processor and 16Gb of RAM on old chipset Intel HM55 Express

Before Upgrade this laptop have such specs:
Chipset: Intel HM55 Express
Processor: Intel Core i3 370M 2.4 GHz Cache 3 MB 
HDD 500Gb
Video: ATI Mobility Radeon HD 6550M 1GB DDR3

After Upgrade:
Core i7 720QM
16 GB of RAM (from Apple)
IPS screen 1366x768
1 TB HDD


----------



## hojnikb (May 16, 2016)

the only sensible upgrade to OPs lappy is an ssd.


----------



## Frick (May 16, 2016)

Valerii Iavtushenko said:


> I did it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...









Sandro approves.


Anyway, how well it works depends a lot on the specific model. Some are easily upgraded and have cooling to make it work, others don't.


----------



## Valerii Iavtushenko (May 16, 2016)

hojnikb said:


> the only sensible upgrade to OPs lappy is an ssd.


Now it will be SSD)


----------

